

As Google Health Flatlines, Drchrono Picks Up The Slack With Onpatient - d8niel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/19/as-google-health-flatlines-drchrono-picks-up-the-slack-with-onpatient-a-health-database-with-a-quantified-self-twist/

======
pfisch
Has anyone here actually tried using OnPatient? Last time I used it it was
terribly laggy and seemed like the programming was being offshored or done by
interns or something. Also it was really unintuitive to use.

I'm not sure what was going on with it but it seemed like it needed a lot of
work.

This was a few months ago when I used it, maybe in October.

~~~
d8niel
Hi pfisch,

The official release was this week. October the platform was in beta. Please
try now, let us know if it is working up to what you are looking for. Email
support [@] drchrono [.] com

Daniel, cofounder drchrono

